# How do you know its time to let go ?



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

This thread is about what the tittle say . Please share your experience and opnion. Is it okay to keep a dog that is blind and deaf alive ? Or should you let them go cause its merciful ? Is it fair for the dog ? How do you know they have had enough ? Maybe they dont mind living blind and deaf as long as they are with you.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I had to let my Stella go last August.. She was full of a very rapid cancer. It spread through her in two weeks, and she only had 10% of one lung. She couldn't get her breath. It was time, would have been cruel for me to let it go on any longer, her gums were white. Stella was 10 years 8 months, very obedient, I used to say she was my perfect girl, but all dogs are someone's perfect girl/boy! 

It was the right thing to do, for her not for me. I came home, locked the doors, shut out the world and cried for days! 

But, then I got Fritz, a work in progress..


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Knowing you have a pup I am glad you are not posting about Ace!

This is a very tough and personal decision. I consulted the quality of life scale as Maddie declined. I tried to be as honest as I could with myself as I went through the questions that accompany the scale. I also did lots of soul searching, talking with close personal friends, and discussing the old girl Maddie with my vet.

I just dug up a pivotal email I wrote to a good friend as I went through this process. Here it is:


_"I hear people say "you will know" or "she will tell you". But what if I don't know and what if she doesn't tell me so clearly? This has been a long, slow but steady decline. At what point on that long decline do you reach the decision? In last 9 months or so she has become more and more clingy--I can't even go get a glass of water without her hauling herself to her feet to go look for me. But in the last month or so she will go to the bedroom by herself--not all the time but this has been happening a bit more lately.

At the moment my gut tells me to wait for one of three things: she can't get up anymore by herself for at least 2 days OR she refuses meals for at least 2 days in a row OR she doesn't want to go on her morning walk. Her walks are her very favorite thing in the world and if she doesn't want to walk anymore then the decision will be easier for me. Or I am just putting up these artificial "tests" to make my decision easier?

Maybe she is trying extra hard just for me? living for my sake. She is such a sweet old girl and the worse off she is the sweeter she is to me.

Frankly speaking I feel very selfish even raising this question. It just feels so wrong to even think of ending her life. But the real question is what is best for her. I don't know if I have the strength to answer that question honestly."_


Shortly after I sent that email she rebounded for a few months and then started declining again. I went to work one Sunny day in November but for some reason I felt compelled to go home and see Maddie. So I did. I took her for a walk and she enjoyed the attention of some children in a local playground. 

The next day she didn't want to go on her walk. The light was not in her eyes anymore. I knew it was time. I found the strength I needed and did her that one last favor. She was a month shy of her 16th birthday and passed away peacefully in my arms.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thats pretty sad stories guys . Debaneball you'd think there will never be another perfect dog then theres your new puppy huh ? Hehe
Mister C Maddie live a long good life for 16 years. Im glad its not about Ace either haha do you have a new puppy yet ?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh guys, crying again......


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> It was the right thing to do, for her not for me. I came home, locked the doors, shut out the world and cried for days!
> 
> But, then I got Fritz, a work in progress..





Debanneball said:


> Oh guys, crying again......


Take comfort in knowing that you did the right thing for Stella. I still find myself crying over Maddie but then try to focus on the good times. It helps. 




Ace GSD said:


> Thats pretty sad stories guys .
> Mister C Maddie live a long good life for 16 years. Im glad its not about Ace either haha do you have a new puppy yet ?


Yeah, we had a great run. I still can't believe she made it that far.

We got Linus May 13. We let ourselves grieve for a while and then started looking for a good breeder. Linus will never replace Maddie. He's a very different dog than Maddie was. I love him dearly and he helps complete our lives.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

For me its all about quality of life. Is the animal in pain? Can the dog enjoy some of his favorite things to do? 
6 weeks ago I put down a 14 month old GSD. His name was Ranger. About 7 months old he developed allergies. Had him under vet care, tried lots of different meds. Nothing helped. As the weeks went by his allergies had worsen. Had him tested to find out just what we were dealing with.
This dog was allergic to everything. Not just food, but medications. trees, grass, weeds, ants, and the worst were dust mites. In essence, this dog would have to live in a bubble. We couldn't continue training, couldn't take him out in the yard to play ball. The question to me is what kind of life is this for a 14 month old pup?
The day I took him into the vet to be PTS, he had grape fruit size lesions on both sides of his face, another lesion about the size of a tennis ball under his chin, and several lesions about the size of a silver dollar throughout his body. You couldn't touch him without getting blood on your hands. It was painful for him. It was painful for me.
I made the very difficult decision.
So yes, its about quality of life.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Wow Reb thats is very unlucky puppy to develop allergies to so many different things.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

This thread is close to home this week as we had to say good bye to our Matey. She was 12 1/2 years of love and joy.
How do you know when its time ? Over the last 39 years we have had dogs, cats and horses. And it has never ever been easy. For me every time has been gut wrenching.Our animals have always been so much a part of our life. I think what I'm trying to say is that over the last 39 yrs I have learned lots of lessons, I have matured not only in age but in my way of thinking and feeling.Looking back I now know we kept some of our animals going, not for their sake , but ours.... because we did not have the strength to make that decision.We did not have that strength. This is the last act of love we can give....to let them go with the dignity and grace they deserve. Matey was diagnosed with lymphoma.She had just turned 12.We knew our time together would not be long. Our mind was made up to watch her carefully, watch her quality of life, and muster the strength we knew we would need.She declined over the summer, very slowly at first. When she went swimming we put a life jacket on her. She also had arthritis.Doing stairs over the last 2 weeks became more difficult.At 1st I just needed to stand behind her, maybe security for her, then I would have to nudge her, then lift her. In the meantime she was sleeping more, very peacefully.But it was her eyes, they looked so tired. Friday she stopped taking her pills, she would spit them out. I didn't force the issue.. I knew she was making a statement. Monday morning when I got up, Davit was curled up tight to Matey, Rocky laid very quiet off in a corner. I walked past Matey and Davit..patted them on the head, feeling like I had just been hit with a mack truck. I knew what was to be. I made the call. She was able to walk herself to the car. She left with the grace and dignity she deserved.I didn't make the decision one day to late or one day to early...


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.pawspice.com/downloads/QualityofLifeScale.pdf

Quality of Life Scale for Pets | Journeys Home Pet Euthanasia

These are two different objective scales that a veterinarian who I have worked with for nearly seven years recommends when people ask her the question of "How do you know its time?" Truth is that it IS different for everyone and every animal. This kind of gives you a way to look at your pet and really ask yourself what kind of quality of life they have. Are you okay with having to carry them outside to relieve themselves? Do you try any and every food to keep them interested in eating? If they can't see or can't hear. What sort of illness they may be battling.

Working as a vet tech, this is an every day occurrence. Every day the people who we run into debate, do I put my pet through treatment when they are in advanced age or advanced disease? Do I try to put everything into them or do I let them go? Some people can let go, others will break the bank trying to save their pet. No matter the decision, it is their decision. You always know your pet best. You have been around them longer. Others will always have a different view because they only see what their eyes show them. They don't know what good or bad days they had. 

I always promise if they feel they cannot watch that I will be at their pet's side and they will know how much they were loved. I also once worked with a vet intern who had to be the one who held the animal if their owner couldn't handle being with them. She always sought me out, knowing I was fast and efficient at veinpuncture, and did not mind giving the euthanasia solution. 

As hard as it is, I see it as the ultimate gift we can give our beloved friends. We can give them a peaceful escape from the pain. Honestly I can't think of a nicer way to go than to simply fall asleep.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Reb and 3Dog, such sad stories, my heart is breaking again. Colie, everything you said was right, and honestly, when I go, I honestly would prefer to go in my sleep too.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

This message hit hard because we had to make this decision 5 days ago for our Llewellyn Setter Arlo. 2 months ago we lost our 14yr old Greyhound Zeller to old age. For a couple weeks afterward Arlo was not eating well, but we put it down to depression as he and Zeller had lived together for 10 yrs. When it didn't improve we took him to the vet, and the diagnosis was cancer. All we could do was take him home and keep him as happy and comfortable as possible. It was heartbreaking watching him waste away. Then this past weekend he fell while walking to the back door to go outside, and we realized it was time. I have never had an attachment to a pet like I had with Arlo. He was goofy and fun loving, and even at 10 he acted like a puppy. When we took him to the vet the last thing he did was give me a kiss. As much as we loved him, we knew that day that keeping him with us would only be selfishness on or part. 

I say that to reach this point. As we closed the door on the chapter of Arlo and Zeller in our lives, God opened the door to bring Java into it. We found him looking through the available dogs at our local SPCA, and one look at the picture had us hooked. We hadn't even considered a Shepherd before this, but we couldn't resist the face, especially the ears! We know Java isn't a purebred, but to us he is perfect. He is goofy, and acts more like a 6-9 month old than a 2 yr old. Or maybe it's normal, after all we haven't had to deal with a young dog for a long time. It's a blessing to us that though he has many of the qualities of Arlo, he is indeed his own personality.

If you can be honest with yourself, I believe you will know when the time has come to say goodbye. I know we will love Java as unconditionally as he will love us, and that we will have many wonderful stories to tell, but it will be his story. The story with Arlo was a one of a kind. I will cherish it always, and as much as it hurt to let him go, I'm glad we were able to make that decision when it was time.

Sorry, having trouble seeing the screen right now, time to say goodnight.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Dan, all dog's are perfect! You have me crying..again..


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

It was the only thing that my grandmother had ever wanted, and it was how she had gotten to go. I've been with many a pet when they left this world, and it is so peaceful. So smooth. It is never easy to let someone or something you love go. But to give them the ability to rest, to have the pain just melt away as they fall asleep is the kindest thing that we can do for them after all they do for us.

Even with as many as I have helped with or done, when I lost my Kenai, my heart dog, it broke me. I knew it would be bad and I was just so blessed with such amazing co-workers. One came back after she'd ended her shift to be there with me and help me. <3 It is why I try so hard to remember how it was like for me when I walk into a room to help with anyone's beloved companion. I am always quiet, considerate and never judgmental. We actually get the most thank yous from clients over how we helped their pet pass more than anything else.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Colie, I wish when Heidi's time comes, that you could do it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Blind and deaf....I wish I had some advice. I think again that is all about the individual dog and owner. I have heard of some dogs that were blind and deaf and were still happy. The owners kept them comfortable. Is your dog in pain also?


----------

